# Fluid in abdomen



## cherrybreeze (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum but had a question for the experts here. 

I took my tiel, Pita, to the vet this morning. Yesterday I saw symptoms of puffing feathers, rapid breathing, and she was picking "down below" quite a bit. She was eating, drinking, and moving around her cage ok, which was why I didn't take her to an emergency vet.

The vet saw the swelling on her abdomen right away, she had an x-ray that determined it was fluid and not an egg. He drained 15 ml's from her belly, and her breathing became normal right away. We are starting her on Lasix (a diuretic) and he will recheck her next week. Best case scenario, this fixes the problem, worse would be longer term meds and more drainings, worst, to be spayed, if it continues to be a problem. The vet saw no evidence of shells or yolk at any point.

Has anyone dealt with this before? I'm scared for her, she's only (about) 4 years old. It breaks my heart that she may have continued problems. The vet said it was fairly common, but I haven't really found much while purusing this forum to support that.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you got a good vet  My Mom had a hamster before I was born that would fill with fluid and the vet would take it out. Is your vet an avian vet? Iam sorry I don't have anything to add to this. Mabey one of the breeders might have had this problem before. Good luck and I hope the medicine makes her well soon


----------



## cherrybreeze (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you, Spike. 

Yes, my vet is avian as well as everything else. He really seems to know his stuff, too, at least as far as I can tell! He treated my budgie before, too, and diagnosed both a kidney tumor and a URI (and budgie has done great since). I feel lucky to have found him; I was there for an hour and a half today, and he was super patient with my questions (and my emotions!!).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good vet


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The fluid retension is called ascites. Will the vet culture it to see if there is bacteria in it? Also did the vet give you an antibiotic? Ususally if a vet has to draw fluid out of the abdomen it is invasive and there is risk of the tip of the needle touching or nicking some tissue inside the bird. This could result in a serious bacterial infection.

OK...Ascites is a secondary problem. The main or primary causes for ascites are: Liver disease, renal/kidney disease, Neoplasma, Low plasma protien levels, reproductive problems. The primary cause have to be found and corrected in order to successfully treat and resolve the ascites.


----------



## cherrybreeze (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I do know it's called ascites (I'm an RN, and while my specialty is people, some things are universal ). It was the cause of the ascites that has me a little confounded. I don't know if he cultured it; the fluid looked good (well, good meaning, not cloudy, no foul smell, etc...no signs of infection within it). He said it likely wouldn't be a liver problem due to her age, and that the source was her reproductive tract (based on how her other bones looked on xray, and small changes in her behavior...slightly more irritable....typical hormonal behavior).

On the upside, she has done well on the Lasix (which is a diurectic, gets rid of the cells). No recurrence of the original symptoms at this point. We follow up on Wednesday morning, so I hope he also thinks things look good!

At the end of the appointment, the vet asked me what I did for a living (based on some of the questions I asked him). He told me when I come back, to remind him what I do, so we can speak in "geek terms."


----------



## cherrybreeze (Aug 4, 2010)

I do appreciate the replies! I'll update after our next appointment.


----------



## cherrybreeze (Aug 4, 2010)

Had our recheck this morning....bad news. All of the fluid had accumulated again, he drew off another 15ml. She wasn't symptomatic this time, though, I wouldn't have guessed it if I hadn't felt the lump last night. We can either keep having aspirations (don't know how often she'll need it, though), or have her spayed, which would cost 600-750 dollars. That cost includes 200 for bloodwork, to make absolutely sure it's her reproductive system and not a liver problem or something else/worse. 

I cannot afford that, I just can't. Just our follow up today was 72 dollars, and if it ends up being something needed weekly, I can't afford that, either. I don't know what to do, I'm just very sad right now.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did he put her on an antibiotic? I have found that injectable ZOSYN (pipercillin and tazobactam) *should be* used when invasive treatment such as drawing fluids out are done. It is also effective with reproductive problems and peritonitis. I have found it is a life-saver over any other medications.

It may take 2-3 fluid draws to get it under control. You can also ask your vet how to do this yourself. I had my vet show me how, plus he supplied me with the injectable Zosyn. The main problem with the fluid accumulation is pulmonary edema as a secondary problem.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also...what type of lighting do you have on her? I have found that hens that develope ascites and other reproductive problems need access to real sunlight...not filtered thru a window. Or UV or Vita lighting on during the day close to the cage.

What does the color of her skin on her abdomen look like? The first pix shows ascites without an infection resulting from egg-related peritonitis. The second pix shows advanced ascites with egg/yolk peritonitis, which the skin is discolored from the body expelling the yolk matter thru the skin. The 3rd pix is the oviduct, and various stages of egg devlopment. Note: there is usually only one yolk in the infundibulum at a time. WEhere things can go wrong is if a yolk misses being dropped into the funnel of the oviduct...then it gets diverted into the abdominal cavity. The last pix's shows an infection going on in the ovary, which can be a cause of ascites. Your vet might be able to scope the reproductive tract to see where the problem is.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There is the Harrisons Avian medicine manual online: http://www.avianmedicine.net/ambook.pdf On pages 515-518 has info on Ascites. Page 770 covers from reproductive disease. Diets that are low in sodum: page 518, and if heart related pg: 710, 713 and if from nutrient defeciencys: 849


----------

